
Report on the Sunway TaihuLight System [pdf] - zerohp
http://www.netlib.org/utk/people/JackDongarra/PAPERS/sunway-report-2016.pdf
======
mkj
Has anyone seen details on compilers and maths libraries they're using? Must
have been some effort for a new CPU.

~~~
yangl1996
As for compliers, they use a fork of OpenACC 2.0, with some extensions to
exploit the data transfer features of the new CPU.

They've tested it with some earth modeling applications and got fairly good
results.

~~~
mkj
OpenACC is the standard though, not the actual compiler they're using?

~~~
yangl1996
It seems that they implemented an OpenACC 2.0 compatible complier and named it
Sunway OpenACC.

~~~
mkj
Ah thanks. That gives something to google for, I guess it's based on ROSE
compiler.
[https://twitter.com/jameslinsjtu/status/745438135790632960](https://twitter.com/jameslinsjtu/status/745438135790632960)

